# Reefer's Chocolate Peanut Butter Cups (made with Canna Olive Oil)



## gioua (Mar 17, 2011)

This is a bit more work to get to the end game but if you are not really a smoker or like me one who would love to smoke but does not get a good buzz when smoking, why not eat it?

So here is my simple yet *POWERFUL* canna-olive oil mix

I am going to give you the directions for the batch I made.
You wont need as much for the reefer cups.

Here is what you need to bake the weed.

1. 4 oz weed (use bud-leaves whatever you want) basically here is my rule of thumb.
If your weed is good it will become 2-4 times more potent after you begin the decarboxylation process. 
2. Stove 
3. Olive Oil (use good oil always) need about 1-2 tablespoons to soak the weed then about 1-2 cups later
4. A 16+ oz mason jar

ok what to do....

How to Decarboxilate Weed.
I took 4 oz of good bud and leaves started the decarboxylation process (this is a must for anyone who is making medibles) 

I wrapped the pot in tin foil after I crumbled it up (use a blender or a grinder) I used about 3 layers thick to keep it from burning. I baked it on each side for about 10 mins each side. (watching it constantly so it wont burn) after about 20 mins the weed was very dry and will crumble up in your fingers it will also be less green and even smaller in size.


**some folks say bake it at 180-300 just bake it longer etc** Look... use what works for you.. I know I have been using the 320 for about 22 mins process the majority of time and have not had any burned up product yet.. as long as you watch it... you will be ok.. If you cook it at a lower temp it's just going to take longer however if you go above this you are risking burning the pot itself.**

After you have baked the weed put it in a 16 oz mason jar drizzle olive oil over the weed in the mason jar.. you are just adding a little bit to get it lightly covered (think of how coffee grounds look after the water has been drained off of it Simply put you are not drenching it in oil... just getting it wet enuf so it's not dripping with oil.

Now let that mix sit for about 3 hours take the weed out of the mason jar and wrap the pot in tin foil baked it on each side for about 10 mins each side. (watching it constantly so it wont burn) after about 20 go ahead and take it out and let it cool off then add the mix to the mason jar again and add another 6-8 oz of olive oil (your pot will be 100% covered by oil now)
Let this mix sit for 3-5 days (let rest in a dark room) during this time the oil is leaching out the thc from the weed. Shake the weed mix as much and any time you can remember... I would shake it for about 1 minute maybe 5 times a day.

Then on the 3-5th day get a large pot of water. Large enough to put the mason jar in standing up with about 3 inches of water on the sides. Now place the mason jar with weed and oil in it into the middle of the pot of water. Turn the range on the burner to bowl the water and this will act like a double boiler and a pressure cooker since the lid is sealed on the jar and the heat from the water is heating up the oil and allowing the THC to leach out of the weed and into the fat soluble Olive oil.

I brought it to a boil for about 5 minutes about 3 times within an hour and a half. I read that the longer you boil it the better it will be... but this was pretty strong as it was and I added more oil to the pot after I strained it the first time (kinda like a 2nd iso wash) 

ANYHOW...

after I did the above... I then made the Reefers Peanut butter cup recipe (using the normal online directions I just added about 1 fulltable spoon of canna olive oil while I was melting the chocolate) I made real chocolate from Bakers Unsweetened Chocolate. I made 4 reefers cups and 2 VERY large Raisin and Chocolate Candy Bars (these were about 8 OZ of chocolate and a good 4 doses.




*SO does it work? YES* and really you dont need to make a huge batch like this above.. you can add 2 Gram of decarboxilated bud to 50 gram of Butter and have the same results (youtube shows this video)*

How powerful is it?* Everyone has different tolerances.. I need to smoke 2 joints before I have a slight buzz...on this particular recipe I have noticed when I make the 4 OZ version I can get a very pleasant experience using 10 ml of Canna Olive Oil by itself (yup I took a small shot glass added 10 ml of Canna Oil and drank it.. It had a very very trippy mushroom like buzz for a good 2-3 hours then I fell asleep. I had some today about 7 ml worth and had an abundance of energy and felt very alert and talkative *

How Much do you use? *depends on the recipe.. this recipe above I used about 1 tablespoon of oil to make 2 VERY large 8-10 OZ Chocolate and Raisin Candy Bar (see photo) and 4 Large (cupcake size) Reefer PB cups. I also had 10 oz of left over Chocolate

If someone has tried this or tries this let me know how your recipe turned out.

This is a Chocolate-Raisin Canna Oil Candy Bar (each bar weighs up to 10 OZ) dosage is about 4-8 (to get a better idea on the size the clear things I poured the chocolate into are the plastic cookie sheaths that come with the Chips Ahoy cookies.




This is the Canna Oil This is an 8 OZ Jar.




This is one of the Peanut Butter Cups.... damn this was soooooooooooo GOOD!


----------



## akgrown (Mar 18, 2011)

nice. When you pour your peanut butter cups try this next time. Pour some chocolate first and get enough so that you can spread it around the sides and chill. add your peanut butter through a piping bag(make one with a zip lock) and pipe a marble sided daub of peanut putter mix. Once the peanut butter is in and cool add the last layer of chocolate over the top. the two halfs will be sealed and you can remove them from the paper and bag them in bulk and freeze em. here is my peanut butter recipe

1 cup peanut butter (smooth)
1/2 cup of cannabis oil or butter
1/4 cup powder sugar
about 2-3 ghram crackers. 

process in a food processor untill really smooth. If it is to think add some regular oil or if your brave more canna oil. you want it to be like smooth peanut butter.


----------



## gioua (Mar 18, 2011)

akgrown said:


> nice. When you pour your peanut butter cups try this next time. Pour some chocolate first and get enough so that you can spread it around the sides and chill. add your peanut butter through a piping bag(make one with a zip lock) and pipe a marble sided daub of peanut putter mix. Once the peanut butter is in and cool add the last layer of chocolate over the top. the two halfs will be sealed and you can remove them from the paper and bag them in bulk and freeze em. here is my peanut butter recipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds great.. I tried a WONDERFUL new recipe this am using canna olive oil made from Hash (gonna post info now)


----------

